

It’s Official: Samsung Has a 10.1 Inch Galaxy Note - ___Calv_Dee___
http://mashable.com/2012/02/26/samsung-has-a-10-1-inch-galaxy-note/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Mashable+%28Mashable%29

======
bstar77
Talk about brand dilution. I have no idea what the "Galaxy" brand stands for
anymore. Why do they have to create a product for every possible demographic?
Is the "Galaxy Beam" really needed? Do we really need another Galaxy Note form
factor that intersects with the Galaxy Tab"?

~~~
bryanlarsen
They've just announced the Tab 2 (10.1), which is actually thicker than the
original Tab, and has very similar specs.

It seems quite likely that Samsung is going to use "Tab" for it's low end
tablets and "Note" for its high end tablets.

As for Beam, it's a niche product, and has a place. A very few people will buy
it and be happy that it exists, and the rest of us can safely ignore it. Large
companies can successfully address both volume and niche markets
simultaneously without shortchanging the niche or diluting the volume markets,
although this is a very difficult task and most companies who try, fail.

~~~
bstar77
I guess my point with the Beam is, why isn't the projection a peripheral?
Seriously, how often are you going to need to use a projection feature from
your phone? Something like this ([http://www.flash-memory-store.com/hand-held-
iphone4-4s-dlp-p...](http://www.flash-memory-store.com/hand-held-
iphone4-4s-dlp-projector--.html?gclid=CNqfkqO0vK4CFYmK4AodNjtYNQ)) for the
iPhone seems reasonable if that feature is a must-have for you.

------
gurkendoktor
I don't get it. I thought Galaxy Note clearly referred to the medium-sized
stylus-driven PDA replacement - why would they compete against their own
Galaxy Tab brand? Does anyone know if there is a technical reason to separate
stylus-driven and multitouch devices?

~~~
bryanlarsen
The Note uses a separate input mechanism for its S-Pen input, which is
licensed from Wacom. They could use the capacitive input layer for both finger
and pen input, but that would not work as well -- compare Galaxy Note reviews
to Samsung Vu reviews.

So the pen is actually adding significantly to the cost of the Note, which is
probably why they're shifting the pen-less Tab to the low-end of the market.

Jobs called a pen an 'automatic failure', but he's not Korean, Chinese or
Japanese. A pen is a much better input mechanism for Chinese and Korean
characters than a keyboard, virtual or no. In North America, the target
audience for the Note probably overlaps fairly well with the type of people
who buy Wacom tablets for their computer -- a very small minority, but those
who do love them.

~~~
glhaynes
Do many phones in that area come with styluses?

------
miahi
Fimally? Finnally? Big typo on "handwritten" note?

~~~
agravier
At school, I learnt to write n and m with 2 and 3 creases respectively (so one
more than the typographic n and m), so this image doesn't shock me.

------
SeanLuke
Does it work as a phone?

~~~
barkingtoad
Almost certainly - other Samsung tablets can be used to make calls.

